# Springmaid Pier



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Fished Springmaid Pier from 10/30-11/2 to say the spots were biting would be an understatement. Spots were being caught by any and everyone that could bait a hook and drop it in the water. I personally caught 308 from Wednesday thru Friday. The bait of choice was Bloodworm Fishbites. I personally watched some people catch 200 per day. I personally refuse to clean more than 100 fish per day. A man has to draw a line somewhere. Although I wish I had fished one more day because now that the word has gotten out that I caught a few spots and cleaned them, I seem to have a few more relatives. Go figure. Mullet were thick in the surf. A couple of casts with the throw net and you had all you needed. Managed to catch a few small blues and a couple of keeper trout. A couple of drum in the 40 inch class were also caught from the end of the pier. I managed to get one to the pier but no one had a pier net so we were not able to get him up. He bit a spot head while I was cleaning fish Friday night. I also caught this guy from the pier. I had to get on the beach to land him. I took me over an hour on a OM Cape Point with a 30SHA. I have never seen a pier with so many sharks. It made it almost pointless to fish for anything using cut bait. But overall had a great trip and met some even better people.:fishing:


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Good thing the cops didn't see you land that shark.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds like a fine trip to me...I guess that shark didn't see your "no sharks allowed" sign that you had on the bottom of your rig...

Nice report, thanks...


----------



## K-Stater (Sep 22, 2007)

*Nice report!*

That sounds like a great trip. I'm heading to NMB next weekend and have some questions, sent you a PM.

Andy


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats a nice shark but dont get caught landing it on the beach or it would be a 500 dollar shark


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice catches


----------



## gm3908 (May 14, 2006)

*dumb question time*

why would there be a fine for landing the shark on the beach?


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Because there is a county ordinance against landing sharks in Horry county. They WILL take you to jail and fine you 500 dollars. I hope they don't see your post. They could use it against you.


----------



## JJ42 (Mar 2, 2007)

b3butner said:


> Because there is a county ordinance against landing sharks in Horry county. They WILL take you to jail and fine you 500 dollars. I hope they don't see your post. They could use it against you.


Me thinks that would be hearsay .opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:don't know who landed that pertty fish.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

b3butner said:


> Because there is a county ordinance against landing sharks in Horry county. They WILL take you to jail and fine you 500 dollars. I hope they don't see your post. They could use it against you.


Calling all cyber cops ....:beer: 

Maybe bones will finger him from his knot tying skills

...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Hands up..


----------



## Jbee (Dec 14, 2007)

Question? Is it illegal to shark fish from the beach there or land a shark onto the beach?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice haul*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

both are illegal during the summer months but both are legal dec 1 till feb 30


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

so what you are saying is,

SHARK + BEACH + TOURISTS = BAD

SHARK + BEACH + LOCALS = GOOD 


that does not seem very fair


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

outfishin28 said:


> so what you are saying is,
> 
> SHARK + BEACH + TOURISTS = BAD
> 
> ...


LOL Welcome to Horry County, Georgetown County you can land Sharks year round,


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> thats a nice shark but dont get caught landing it on the beach or it would be a 500 dollar shark


abass106 didnt land that shark it swam on the beach by it self and smiled for the camera


----------



## insttech1 (Jun 7, 2007)

What county/s are Jekyll and SSI in ?? Are there any shark-landing restrictions there?

We're going back again in June....

Thanks much!!
Marc


----------



## insttech1 (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice fish, by the way!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

insttech1 said:


> What county/s are Jekyll and SSI in ?? Are there any shark-landing restrictions there?


Camden County, I believe and no restrictions that I am aware of. Tybee on the other hand, yes.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

pict.....big shark.....NIce NIce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pict.........40in. class drum.......Im twitchin!!!!

Thats alot of atlantic spots dude. 


Just for the no...... Atlantic spot make up the largest part of bull red drums fish diet next to bunker(manhaden). Fish being the smallest part of their total diet and crabs being the largest part of their diet. I believe that fish are aproxx. only 15% or so of their total diet and crabs being the other 75-85%. With atlantic spots being in those numbers its not suprising to see a few bulls>


----------



## insttech1 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip emanuel!!


----------

